# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Travel Lithuania

## way2lithuania

Too sad to see that Baltics are not so popular! People, you do not know, what you miss! Great prices, delicious food, amazing nature! 
Have you ever visited Nida? You will nowhere else see such and astonishing natural sand dunes!
Have you already seen Vilnius Old Town? One of the largest and one of the most beautiful in Europe, included into UNESCO World Heritage list.
What about fascinating Hill of Crosses? This is a unique masterpiece created by human located in West Lithuania, also included into UNESCO World Heritage list. People, are you only interested in warm shiny beaches and widely advertised world famous monuments that are so boring!!!  :Startled:  Find something new!!! Find Lithuania  :Good Job:

----------


## Baltic tribes

Bull-hit. I also go after big monuments. Why would I want to see haystacks if I can look at spires and pediments of great architecture?

----------


## Drago

Would love to go there!

----------


## deepindersingh

Lithuania is the largest and most popular country in the world. Lithuania is famous for its culinary export.

----------


## vilnius

If you're going to Lithuania, then we would be glad to welcome and guide you through your stay in Vilnius, the capital city of this Eastern Europe country. Join our free Vilnius city tours, themed tours or choose a day trip to Trakai and Kernave or Aukstaitija National Park. Find out more about all Lithuania tours: vilniuswithlocals.com

----------


## Dahang

Lithuania is very beautiful. I liked Kaunas and Klaipeda very much

----------

